#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-08
<k3k5> hola amigos como estan??
<k3k5> quiero dar las gracias por la ayuda de ayer
<k3k5> tengo dos consultas para quienes les halla pasado lo mismo
<k3k5> 1.- la lista de repositorios de medibuntu siempre me pide las llaves y me arroja error al tratar de refrescar los repositorios
<k3k5> 2.- puedo actualizar por consola el openoffice 3 q trae jaunty al openoffice 3.1 en español?? sin repositorios, debo desintalar todos los componentes de openoffice?
<mib_8yfhdr> buenas tardes
<mib_8yfhdr> alguien me podria ayudar para instalar squid en un ubuntu server
<Ddiods> Buenas
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-09
<k3k5> hola alguien me podria ayudar?
<k3k5> por favor?
<k3k5> alguien en linea?
<Ddiods> Buenas
<EGCdigital> nas
<Ddiods> que tal EGCDigital?
<EGCdigital> con ganas de no hacer nada
<EGCdigital> T_T
<Ddiods> jaja stamos igual..
<Ddiods> pero mi jefe no opina lo mismo, tengo unos reportes q entregar mañana.. q pereza
<k3k5> saludos a todos por aca
<Ddiods> hola k3k5 q tal?
<k3k5> no resuelven dudas esta noche???
<Ddiods> mmm porq no?
<k3k5> uhh como nadie hablaba me habia ido a otro foro
<k3k5> como estan por alla
<k3k5> sabes q cada vez q cargo el synaptic me aparece un error sobre el repositorio mediubuntu, me dice algo que no se ha encontrado la llave para este recurso y arroja error
<k3k5> como puedo solucionarlo? he conseguido algunos script.h los cargo pero al final sigue el error
<Ddiods> mm talvez no haz colocado la llave..
<Ddiods> dejame darte un manual.. un toq
<Ddiods> aqui http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/como-anadir-medibuntu-a-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope-904/
<k3k5> antes de hacer esto, debo sacarlo del synaptic como repositorio?
<k3k5> excelente, ahora no aparece el mensaje de las llaves, esto debo hacerlo siempre?
<k3k5> con esto puedo bajar programas??
<Ddiods> programas de q?
<Ddiods> hacerlo siempre.. que el repositorio necesite llaves
<k3k5> ok
<k3k5> sabes q tengo problemas con firefox y algunas paginas q no se cargan bien, especificamente videos
<k3k5> instale los codecs necesarios
<k3k5> q puede  ser?
<mib_vbkg7s> hollo   hola !!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-10
<abilexj> oals
<k3k5> hola amigos como estan? entro cada noche por aca, pues, me han ayudado bastante
<k3k5> hoy he estado trabajando y tengo una consulta para quien pueda ayuda
<mib_j2x6la> hola
<mib_j2x6la> alguien que me pueda infomar sobre ubuntu
<mib_j2x6la> como instalar en mi maquina
<mib_cg1mai> hola
<mib_cg1mai> alguien que me pueda informar por favor
<mib_cg1mai> quisiera saber un pco mas de ubuntu
<mib_cg1mai> y como instalar ubuntu
<k3k5> hi all
<javichovicio> buenas
<javichovicio> saben como iniciar el instalador de debian desde consola
<javichovicio> alguna ayuda
<NeODJ> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-11
<k3k5> como actualizo el openoffice 3.0 q trae ubuntu 9.0.4 al openoffice 3.1? mediante consola o instalar de nuevo el paquete ?
<k3k5> pregunto esto, pues, no tengo habilitado para crear bases de datos en openoffice
<xander21c> Holas
<EGCdigital> no te recomiendo actualizar!
<EGCdigital> mejor desinstalalo y vuelvelo a instalar
<EGCdigital> y borra la carpeta .openoffice
<EGCdigital> de tu home
<k3k5> pero como lo desintalo? con el synaptic? es aca q no se como se hace
<EGCdigital> por consola o por synaptic
<k3k5> ahora al bajar el openoffice de la pagina lo instalo como un paquete .deb?
<EGCdigital> si
<k3k5> me puedes ayudar aca?
<EGCdigital> trae una carpeta de debs
<EGCdigital> y le das para instalar
<k3k5> ok
<EGCdigital> claro k3k5
<EGCdigital> para eso estamos
<k3k5> abro synaptic?
<EGCdigital> no
<EGCdigital> abre tu consola
<k3k5> ok
<EGCdigital> y haz esto
<EGCdigital> lee el privado
<EGCdigital> good luck my little pad one!
<Aventura> Hola
<Aventura> Ubunteros
<Aventura> una consulta
<Aventura> :D
<Leinad> Hola amigos buen dia, necesito ayuda a ver si ustedes me pueden ayudar
<Leinad> quien sea
<Leinad> hay alguien????
<Aventura> yo tambien quiero auyuda
<Aventura> no hay nadie? :(
<EGCdigital> aló?
<arc2009> Buen día.... Recién quiero empezar a usar Ubuntu.... ¿alguien puede darme algunas orientaciones???
<arc2009> ¿Nadie por ahí???
<EGCdigital> wenas
<EGCdigital> [KaMePlayer]  [GARBAGE - Stupid Girl - Garbage] length [3:02/4:18]
<EGCdigital> que version y arquitectura de ubuntu usas?
<EGCdigital> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 9.04 - jaunty Kernel: 2.6.28-11-server, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.6.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.6
<arc2009> pues ninguna todavía..... recién lo quiero instalar...
<arc2009> gracias por responder.... !!!
<arc2009> estoy descargando 9.04 desktop i386
<EGCdigital> a oks
<EGCdigital> cuando lo instales regresas :)
<arc2009> tiempo estimado de descarga, falta como hora y media
<arc2009> actualmente trabajo en windows, pero quiero cambiar todo a software libre..... ubuntu como sistema operativo, y open office....
<arc2009> bueno... gracias...
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-12
<k3k5> hola amigos de Peru, saludos desde Chile
<k3k5> como estan??
<k3k5> hola como estan?
<k3k5> por q aparezco en rojo aca?
<k3k5> ahora si
<k3k5> crei q estaba baneado
<k3k5> 1.- no he logrado actualizar el openoffice 3 a openoffice 3.1
<k3k5> es verdad q el writter me permite editar archivos pdf?, pues en 3.0 no lo puedo hacer
<nightcrawler> o/
<nightcrawler> alguien a instalado una ati express 200 en Ubuntu 9.04
<EGCdigital> noup
<nightcrawler> EGCdigital: gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-13
<k3k5> hola alguien me puede ayudar?? pls
<k3k5> ayuda con openoffice 3.1 en la instalacion
<k3k5> realice los pasos q me aconsejaron aca, y ahora no tengo nada para ejecutar
<Ddiods> Buenas
<viperhoot> saludos Ddiods
<Ddiods> que tal viperhoot? q haciendo?
<viperhoot> ahi
<viperhoot> renegando
<viperhoot> jajaja
<Ddiods> jajaja y porq?
<viperhoot> no funciona el plugin de twitter desde gnome-do
<viperhoot> hasta ayer hiba bien, y no he tocado nada :S
<viperhoot> supongo que ya es cosa de twitter
<Ddiods> creo q Twitter tiene una restricción de 70 consultas o algo asi
<Ddiods> ups debo salir..
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<Ddiods> bye
<k3k5> hola??
<viperhoot> saludos k3k5
<k3k5> q tal
<k3k5> sabes q he tenido problemas con actualizar openoffice3 a 3.1 en español
<viperhoot> k3k5, has instalado desde los repositorios de ubuntu?
<viperhoot> o desde el propio openoffice ?
<k3k5> desintale el antiguo
<k3k5> y segui la secuencias de pasos q me indicaron aca
<k3k5> descomprimi todo bien
<k3k5> entre a DEBS
<k3k5> instala todo, se abre la ventana de bienvenida
<k3k5> pero al abri calc por ejemplo sale un mensaje q busca un archivo para actualizar y ahi se quda pegado
<k3k5> lo hice 2 veces
<k3k5> me guie por ubuntu life
<k3k5> “Recuperación de documentos de OpenOffice, OpenOffice ha fallado debido a un error imprevisto, Se recuperarán los archivos siguientes…
<k3k5> esto sale especificamente
<k3k5> alguien sabe programar macros en calc??
<Ddiods> Buenas
<J-Gabriel> hola
<J-Gabriel> hay alguien
<J-Gabriel> hola xd
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-14
<EGCdigital> [KaMePlayer]  [MAR DE COPAS - Sí algo así como el amor está en el aire - Sí algo así como el amor está en el aire] length [0:28/3:33]
<linuxam> buenos días
<Johao> Hola
<Johao> Hay alquien alli?
<EGCdigital> alo?
<Johao> Hola
<Johao> Tienes instalado Ubuntu Jaunty?
<EGCdigital> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 9.04 - jaunty Kernel: 2.6.28-11-server, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.6.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.6
<Johao> las animaciones flash van lentas
<Johao> los videos no mucho
<Johao> pero si abro dos tabs en firefox
<Johao> reproduciendo la misma animacion
<Johao> se pone lento
<EGCdigital> usa opera
<Johao> has tenido ese problema con firefox?
<EGCdigital> yup
<Johao> ah ya
<EGCdigital> en realidad todos lo tienen
<EGCdigital> no esta optimizado para linux
<Johao> se soluciona usando opera
<EGCdigital> y mucho menos para flash
<EGCdigital> opera va muy bien!
<EGCdigital> renderea algo lento las paginas
<Johao> chevere instalare opera
<Johao> gracias
<EGCdigital> pero en flash se comporta bien
<Johao> voy a probarlos
<Johao> muchas gracias man
<Johao> funciono ok
<Johao> chao firefox
<Johao> nos vemos
<Johao> cuidate
<zayin27> hola alguien en la sala?
<mib_3or50z> Por x algunas imagenes no se muestran en el firefox
<mib_3or50z> disculpen, Hola
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-14
<alemcito1> olas :D
<julio>  
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-15
<julio> hola
<julio> uuu
<paribanu> hola
<paribanu> como estan?
<julio> hola atodos
<julio> h
<julio>  h
<julio> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-16
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: feliz dia
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: gracias man
<gonzaklo> Alguien sabe si hay estos dias algun evento en Lima donde conocer un poco mas sobre la comunidad linux o ubuntu en el Peru?
<julio> gonzaklo  creo que todoes estan en el canal #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-pe 2010-06-18
<NiKeCrU666> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-15
<danielfcc> saludos, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para volver a cargar la barra de titulo??
<danielfcc> estoy con ubuntu 11.04
<th3pr0ph3t> hola, danielfcc estas en Unity?
<danielfcc> si
<th3pr0ph3t> En Unity la barra de t
<th3pr0ph3t> título
<th3pr0ph3t> está en la parte superior combinada con la de menús
<th3pr0ph3t> a qué te refieres? -- no te endiendo muy bien
<danielfcc> claro eso sucede cuando maximizas la ventana
<danielfcc> pero lo que a mi me paso fue que cuando presione alt+space
<danielfcc> desaparecio
<danielfcc> y me quede sin barra de titulo
<th3pr0ph3t> entonces tienes ventanas sin bordes, entonces cuando reinicias todo vuelve a la normalidad, verdad?
<danielfcc> vaya parece que eres adivino....  jeje
<danielfcc> :)
<th3pr0ph3t> supongo que es un error de esos que uno no sabe cuándo salen
<danielfcc> .... y ese eso de reiniciar es incomodo.. como puedo solucionarlo?
<th3pr0ph3t> momento, alt-espacio es para mostrar el menú, y hubo bugs que colgaban unity con los menús
<th3pr0ph3t> primero: tienes ubuntu actualizado?
<th3pr0ph3t> segundo: has probado con Ubuntu Clásico (gnome) en lugar de Ubuntu (Unity)?
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<danielfcc> si
<danielfcc> esta actualizado
<danielfcc> pero me gusta unity
<th3pr0ph3t> Había problemas con menús en la beta, ahora casi no los veo
<danielfcc> antes estaba con 9.04
<danielfcc> y no tenia problemas
<danielfcc> uhmm
<danielfcc> entonces es cuestion de actualizar??
<th3pr0ph3t> el bug ese tenía que ver con los efectos visuales
<th3pr0ph3t> a mi se me habrá reiniciado unity unas dos veces este mes
<th3pr0ph3t> en la beta era imposible , cada vez que abría un menú se colgaba
<th3pr0ph3t> mientras tanto podrías probar unity 2D
<danielfcc> uhmmm
<danielfcc> y como hago eso?
<th3pr0ph3t> Unity 2D no usa efectos visuales y si el bug que tienes es el mismo que yo tenía, funcionará
<th3pr0ph3t> Abre el centro de software de ubuntu y busca unity-2d
<danielfcc> ah vaya
<danielfcc> uhmmm me gusta con los efectos
<th3pr0ph3t> Es que sí funciona con los efectos, al menos a mí sí me funciona
<danielfcc> a vaya
<danielfcc> ok ok tesigo entonces
<th3pr0ph3t> Después de instalar Unity 2D tendrás una opción más al iniciar sesión (Abajo donde dice Ubuntu, Ubuntu Clásico, etc)
<th3pr0ph3t> Y no olvides reportar el bug
<danielfcc> ah ok
<danielfcc> y para reportar el bug
<th3pr0ph3t> Lo que está pasando con tu Unity no debería estar pasando y lo ideal sería que alguien lo arregle
<danielfcc> como hago
<th3pr0ph3t> un momento
<danielfcc> ah ok
<th3pr0ph3t> desde un terminal ejecuta
<th3pr0ph3t> ubuntu-bug unity
<th3pr0ph3t> y se mandará un reporte a launchpad. Tienes cuenta en Launchpad?
<danielfcc> si
<th3pr0ph3t> bacán, entonces reportas el bug y eso (te saldrá el navegador)
<danielfcc> ah ok
<danielfcc> gracias
<th3pr0ph3t> bueno yo me voy yendo, cualquier cosa están los demás
<th3pr0ph3t> suerte
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-16
<Gatubuntu> Hello
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-18
<gabrielht44> hola, saben como instalar la camara web Genius slim320
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<th3pr0ph3t> buenas
<SergioMeneses> th3pr0ph3t, saludos
<th3pr0ph3t> jeje, poca actividad en este canal
<SergioMeneses> th3pr0ph3t, pues si... de todos en los q participo es de los mas "quietos"
<th3pr0ph3t> Definitivamente no vengo aquí por la acción.
<SergioMeneses> th3pr0ph3t, jeje...
<SergioMeneses> eres de Perú?
<th3pr0ph3t> Claro, yo asumo que todos aquí somos de Perú y nos conectamos usando Ubuntu :)
<SergioMeneses> th3pr0ph3t, yo soy de Colombia xD
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-11
<Italo1984> Hola tengo un problema en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Italo1984> alguien me ayude porfavor
<Italo1984> En este preciso instante acabo de actualizar, pero lo que sucedió después no me lo esperaba. Mientras estaba trabajando en LibreOffice con un documento de texto y estaba navegando en Aurora (en un principio era Firefox pero le instale unos repositorios y se actualizo con ese nombre hace ya varios días) luego de pedirme que reiniciara el navegador para actualizar y hacerlo, primero desaparecio mi navegador, luego de esto, la b
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-12
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuestion, habran basics en los UD?
<SergioMeneses> user days?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si de hecho todas son basic
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, pero que yo vea todas son sesiones de openweek, como colaborar con la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> se supone que los user days son mas como para dar tutos de las cosas que se hacen en ubuntu y se pueden hacer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno pues lo de launchpad basico me parece bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, eso si
<JoseeAntonioR> si quieren yo tengo una sesion de firefox que pueden traducir y usar, CC-BY-SA
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, un amigo de peru va hacer algo sobre: como obtener ayudas en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> otro hara una introduccion a ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, bueno, queda para usted
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si... de todos modos hay que mirar que se quiere aportar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
 * JoseeAntonioR revisa
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, esta casi todo listo esta semana se cuadran detalles y se lanza el fin de semana o de hoy en 8 para los dias restantes darle publicidad
<JoseeAntonioR> queda listo, entonces
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ver si en esta oportunidad presentamos una developer week
<SergioMeneses> o algo similar
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, a ver, dejeme revisar fechas...
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento me despido
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque dholbach no esta
<SergioMeneses> me ire a dormir
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si no hay afan aun
<SergioMeneses> primero salir del userday
<SergioMeneses> luego miramos
<SergioMeneses> igual ando con arto trabajo y haciendo la presentacion para la campus party
<SergioMeneses> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> lo del campus party saldra bien
<SergioMeneses> eso espero
<JoseeAntonioR> digame, tiene quien este revisando lo de los user days?
<SergioMeneses> mañana tengo q sacar unos papeles para eso
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<SergioMeneses> jose de nicaragua y chili de mexico
<SergioMeneses> somos varios
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, cualquier cosa me avisa, yo tengo aqui el classroom en EN
<SergioMeneses> esta vez pablo no ha podido participar mucho
<SergioMeneses> pero hay vamos
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> ...si dale no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> yo quede que en el proximo ciclo me vinculaba al -en
<SergioMeneses> esperar a ver xD
<SergioMeneses> en la uds hablare con lyz mejor xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno estamos hablando... buena noche para todos
<marcuss> es posible instalar asterisk en ubuntu ?? y si es asi que modulos necesito ?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-13
<M1L0> buenas!!!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Hola!
<SergioMeneses> un M1L0
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola hola! como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey!
<M1L0> SergioMeneses: Saludos!!
 * SergioMeneses mira a JoseeAntonioR y corre de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> lool
 * JoseeAntonioR llama al correo postal y pide que le envien de vuelta el sobre que iba para SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Bien Doc! regresando de las labores, algo apretadas estos dias, dificil de poder entrar pero aqui estamos!
<SergioMeneses> saludos M1L0 como va todo?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que mas?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: como que que mas?
<M1L0> ese que ams, me recordo Venezuela...
<M1L0> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: me alegro de que todo vaya bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no nada hermano! hay en la lucha =/
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Gracias maestro, tu? como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> leyendo lvm como loco, maquinas virtuales, servidores =/
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Cuando hay una reuna pequeña nuevamente?
<M1L0> SergioMeneses: andas Virtualizando?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, ultimamente si
<SergioMeneses> mas q de costumbre
<M1L0> SergioMeneses: es lo que piden mas ultimamente...
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ahi, tratando de estabilizarme con el colegio despues de estar entre viaje y viaje
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: eso es lo que estamos planeando, pronto
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, ubuntu \o/
<SergioMeneses> yo trabajo solo con ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> y algo de fedora
<M1L0> bueno, yo me he metido desdee hace tiempo en casi todas las distros, pero recien este año decidi a mudar todo a Ubuntu...
<M1L0> es mas, hasta mi BackTrack lo estoy poniendo en mi ubuntu :P
<M1L0> pero de poco en poco, aun uso mi virtualizado :P
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, :)
<SergioMeneses> despues del primer paso todo es sencillo... y el primer paso es comenzar
<M1L0> asi es XD
<SergioMeneses> huy JoseeAntonioR apunteme esa maxima!
<M1L0> Tenemos que reunirnos otra vez...
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuál? la del "pronto"?
<M1L0> de hecho
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, dificil... nos vemos en una uds
<SergioMeneses> o cuando ud o JoseeAntonioR me inviten
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> XDD de hecho, donde anda ud SergioMeneses?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, Colombia
<M1L0> Ahhh de razon el Ud. jejeje
<M1L0> que parte de la hermosa colombia?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, al norte
<SergioMeneses> en Cucuta - Norte de Santander
<SergioMeneses> eso es frontera con Venezuela
<M1L0> Habra que hacer una parrilla pro fondos su Visita SergioMeneses
<M1L0> XDD
<SergioMeneses> o0
<M1L0> JoseeAntonio, aun me siguen saliendo errores con el compiz y se desaparece todo, luego se reestablece y le doy a reabrir, dime, hay ya algun parche para esto?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR...
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: que yo sepa, no, me pasa lo mismo
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, realmente no provoca ningun problema serio, pero ya que tu estas mas ligado a los developer, por ahi iba mi pregunta... :P
<M1L0> ni modo, esperar...
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, por ahi sale algo
<M1L0> perfeccccto... XD mientras no me corte un escaneo de vuln. jejejej no hay pedo!
<M1L0> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR  M1L0 nos hablamos mañaña
<M1L0> SergioMeneses, hasta ahora!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuidese!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR consulta...
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR manera facil de personalizar los temas de ubuntu 12.04 en gnome?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Personalizar de qué manera?
<M1L0> cambiar de temas
<M1L0> en el KDE se hace inclusive buscando en linea, pero en gnome, no lo encuentro tan sencillo
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Settings>Appearance
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR Ok, hasta bien, pero como hago para agregar mas temas a los que salen ahi?
<JoseeAntonioR> perdón si me demoro en responder, solo que estoy en un movil con mil canales
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: eso si no lo se, yo siempre he usado el que viene por default
<M1L0> XD
<M1L0> hay una pagina donde descargas temas, pero me he enrredado en varios y nada :S ni modo, intentare cuando tenga tiempo :P
<M1L0> sino, siempre esta KDE :P
<M1L0> XDD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-14
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-16
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos! hoy llego lo de system76
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh, que bueno!
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro!
<SergioMeneses> si... asi los subo para el campus
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que le llego en el pack?
<SergioMeneses> los de pawered by ubuntu y los que van de la tecla superL
<SergioMeneses> pero bastantes
<SergioMeneses> como 200
<JoseeAntonioR> lo mismo para mi :P
<JoseeAntonioR> vinieron los papelitos?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> como carticas
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<SergioMeneses> yo monte una foto en el twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> si puede arme packs con una tira de powered, un cuadrado de super key, y un papelito, para entregarlos rapido
<SergioMeneses> esa es la idea JoseeAntonioR :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el lunes es festivo en Pe?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no que yo tenga entendido, por que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, curiosidad
<SergioMeneses> dale
<SergioMeneses> ando armando el calendario del uud
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no quisiera dar una sesion en ingles? :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad me queda pesado =/ porque ando tambien montando mi presentación para el campus party  - http://www.campus-party.com.co/2012/software-libre.html#redimensionamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> wow!
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos 3 horas libres :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, uds tienen un calendario mas extenso
<JoseeAntonioR> si, y necesitamos completar esas 3 horas
<JoseeAntonioR> ya no se en donde mas buscar
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-17
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya se me olvido =/
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<JoseeAntonioR> al parecer away :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aja
<SergioMeneses> bueno me fui
<SergioMeneses> mucho trabajo por hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay le enviaron email del classroom en espaol
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuestion: lo de los slides, saben como usarlos?
<JoseeAntonioR> porque para que funcione con Lernid hay un formato
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si claro
<JoseeAntonioR> tienen que poner "[slide #] mensaje"
<JoseeAntonioR> yo le alcanzo las mias en cuanto las termine y traduzca
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio... mandelas cuando pueda
<SergioMeneses> hay dice en el email :)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, estas
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: here I am
<SergioMeneses> mire la mitad de la presentación del campus
<SergioMeneses> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B55YIaB-YiIPZ3BZa1I0VkozYzA
<JoseeAntonioR> let's check
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, se ve que saldra bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si vamos a ver, ojala tambien lo trasmitan como el del año pasado
<SergioMeneses> sali en la tv xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> quisiera organizar el campus party por aqui
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o0
<JoseeAntonioR> ya mande el mail preguntando como es, que requisitos tienen
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, raro que no hayan llegado a Peru
<SergioMeneses> se que ya estan en mexico
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver si para el proximo año lo hacemos con u-pe
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, aqui dice web proxima
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, xD
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: salgo pesimamente mal en mi foto con Mark D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pasela
<JoseeAntonioR> aunque no tan mal, ahora que veo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> con un poquito de edicion, queda bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero solo veo es la foto de grupo de la uds
<SergioMeneses> era esa?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-10
<christian_e> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-11
<kupraset> buenos dias!
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-12
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
<christian_e> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-14
<jamesjedimaster> buen dia a todos
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, como vamos
<jamesjedimaster> SergioMeneses: bien y tu?
<SergioMeneses> jamesjedimaster, en la oficina
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-15
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax buenas!
<kupraset> buenos dias a todos
<kupraset> tengo un portatil nuevo y me gustaria saber exactamente que tarjeta grafica lleva instalada. con el comando lspci creo que no es muy precisa la informacion, ya que me sale el controlador que se esta usando y para que clase de tarjetas es. existe una forma mas precisa de saberlo?
<kupraset> ya esta solucionado
<altx1> buenas saludos
<altx1> una conmsulta
<altx1> tengo un maquina con linux
<altx1> maquina virtual vmare
<altx1> como le coloco un ip fija para que salga a internet
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-16
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> deme un minuto ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-10
<viperhoot> jose:o/
<jose> hola hola
<viperhoot> sabes quien gestiona los irc cloacks de freenode?
<viperhoot> quiero cambiarme de nick pero mantener mi ubuntu/member cloack
<jose> IRCC
<viperhoot> ?
<jose> /j #ubuntu-irc
<viperhoot> ah , ok a ver
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-13
<carloshapa> es posible formar un club (reuniones) en mi ciudad, sobre GNU/Linux y Software Libre. Me gustaria ayudar, aunque no tengo muchas ideas, algun apoyo de ideas mi correo es carloshapa@gmail.com desde Tacna. Gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2014-06-14
<kerpie> Hola a todos!
<kerpie> alguien por aquí?
#ubuntu-pe 2015-06-08
<locodir-user> alguien?
#ubuntu-pe 2020-06-13
<crivrc> hola, alguien sabe si en el Perú se puede comprar un laptop con Ubuntu preinstalado (o alguna otra distro de GNU/Linux) ¿y dónde?
